# Contempo Dual Fuel Water Level



## Ecopod (Apr 14, 2016)

Hello and Happy New Year etc,

Got everything fired up again today post snow/frost/eating/drinking binge and have a couple of issues left to resolve.

The water level window shows the level is about 5/7mm above the top mark, most likely not an issue but is there a way to reduce this back within the upper and lower level indicators. If I run tap whilst pump is off it just fills back up as soon as I with machine/pump on.

I've already had to replace pressure switch on Flojet pump and tighten up connection hidden under switch on left side of machine. Still have an airlock in the filter but that's a job for tomorrow (too cold).

Thanks in advance for any advice re water level.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The water level in the boiler is controlled by the s/steel probe located on the boiler top. The probe has a single electrical lead connection which goes to the control box.

* Slacken off the locking nut on the probe, then push the probe down approx. 1/4".

* Draw off water & see what level the boiler refills to.

* Repeat the above 1/4" adjustment if necessary....Tighten the locking nut.

NB Don't let the water level drop below 1/2 full, as your mobile may not be absolutely level on-site & the boiler element must be covered at all times.


----------



## Ecopod (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi EspressoTechno,

Thanks so much for taking the time to reply and for the great advice/knowledge. I know what I'm doing tomorrow morning.

Best Wishes.


----------



## Ecopod (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi, just a quick update to say thanks again. All fixed now as per your instruction.

Cheers.


----------

